# Using the Ignore function



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Ok, I'm fed up with the negativity being shown on the forum as of late.

If you don't like a thread, don't read it. Not rocket science is it. This is a bbing community, not specifically strictly a bbing only forum. So can we please be more accepting of threads in the general section that are not specifically bbing related.

Also, let me remind users about the ignore function. This is under your profile, and you'll see an "Edit ignore list". Just simply click it and enter the username of the member you want to ignore and you never have to inter-act with them again.

So let's pack all the childish bickering in and let everyone enjoy the site in the way it's meant to be...

All the best


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

I like it when users put me on their ignore list...Then they can't see when I'm talking sh!t about them... ( not srs ) ...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fitted the wife with one....very effective l must say.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Robsta - now ignored (joke)x


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Ignore function is awesome.... annoying people just cease to exist....


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

did somebody say something :rolleye:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

fatstuff said:


> did somebody say something :rolleye:


Up yours fat boy


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Up yours fat boy


Harsh but fair IMO...


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

seems fair enough


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Can you forward a link to this sticky to Romper Stomper and PHMG please someone...

I cant, they already want me dead !!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Up yours fat boy


Fat stuff to you little lady


----------



## sawyer (Jan 18, 2009)

If only this existed in real life


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

sawyer said:


> If only this existed in real life


The ignore function does exist. It's in settings under permissions


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Robsta said:


> The ignore function does exist. It's in settings under permissions


you having ione of your own "Fly paper" moments? lol

I think he means ignoring people out here....offline lol


----------



## sawyer (Jan 18, 2009)

yes mate that is what i meant as in real life outside UKM


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Uriel said:


> you having ione of your own "Fly paper" moments? lol
> 
> I think he means ignoring people out here....offline lol


Ahhhhh.....got you


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Just bumping this.

People, if another member is annoying you simply use this function and you cant see posts or threads by them.


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

cellaratt said:


> I like it when users put me on their ignore list...Then they can't see when I'm talking sh!t about them... ( not srs ) ...


lol MINT


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Anyway this can be added or accessed in tapatalk?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Whos been fighting?


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Old thread yummy.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

If I ignore somebody can they still see my posts?


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> If I ignore somebody can they still see my posts?


Yes sir


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

gymgym said:


> lol MINT


Ahhh gymgym :lol:


----------



## biftek (May 7, 2007)

gotta love the ignore feature


----------

